# Fat Tire XtraCycle Bike?



## kapalama (Dec 8, 2006)

Fat Tire XtraCycle Bike?

Has anyone managed to get fat with a Big Dummy?

Has anyone ever heard about whether the ChupaCabra was ever made as anything but a one-off?

Isn't there anyone else who needs a car replacement that can handle sand?


----------



## ericpulvermacher (Nov 1, 2008)

I have an X on an old Kona Hahana.

I have been thinking of building up some 24X3 wheel for it with 24X80mm choppersus rims and some 24X3 Felt Berm Master tires. I have had a 26X2.6 in the back before and it was pretty tight. I could use my 26X3 Gazz in the front but is already a bit tall in the front for my taste.

I would need to remove the brake bosses on the X and would braze on some magura mounts for an HS33 I have laying around. Unfortunately I have the original extension without disk brake tabs.

I am thinking that an internal gear hub would also be a good idea for the chain line keeping the chain away from the wide tire and help get rid to the ridiculous chain slap that you get with a detailer system on an Xtracycle.


This is all just ideas in my head at the moment. My bike is at home 100km away and I have not done any measurements to see if it would work.



Heavy wheels? What the heck the thing is a tank anyway


----------



## kapalama (Dec 8, 2006)

Updating this with a link to the Chupacabra from the Riding the Spine guys:

http://www.ridingthespine.com/Journey/chupacabra/ode-to-the-chupacabra

I cannot see any updates that talk about how well all the bits are working, and that bit is several years old, though.

I wonder if a Big Dummy would take Endomorphs on 24" rims, and I also wonder whether how that would compare height wise to a 26", and if there would be any chance of clearing the tire.. If you look at that Chupacabra article you see they just sidestepped all those problems with a two chain and an extra hub.


----------



## ericpulvermacher (Nov 1, 2008)

The Chupacabra is one of my dream bikes. I would change a couple things but not a whole lot.



I am pretty sure there are not 24" Edos but they do make 24" LM rims.


Does anyone know if the Big Dummy has any more clearance than a Xtracycle extension?


----------



## kapalama (Dec 8, 2006)

Surly says that it does have more clearance than the standard Xtracycle extension. I had no problems fitting a 2.0 in my Xtracycle frame, but the 2.0 tires can bog down, not being Endomorphs.

What would you change about the Chupacabra?

I am in email contact with the frame builder of the Chupacabra. The guy who is using one for riding the spine apparently wants to get another one when he is done. And I am interested in one.

Maybe we can get the frame guy to build ten and the costs will go down?


----------



## kapalama (Dec 8, 2006)

Well I have heard back from the Chupacabra frame builder. Ballpark figure is $2000.00 for the frame.

Is no one else interested in one?


----------



## Repoman84 (Nov 28, 2005)

I can get a Kenda 2.5 Nevegal in the xtracycle frame without problem. Not truly PHAT but...


----------



## bigflax925 (Aug 15, 2004)

kapalama said:


> Well I have heard back from the Chupacabra frame builder. Ballpark figure is $2000.00 for the frame.
> 
> Is no one else interested in one?


Actually I have been talking with him about building me one, too.


----------



## kapalama (Dec 8, 2006)

bigflax925 said:


> Actually I have been talking with him about building me one, too.


Are you going to go with the transfer hub or a derailler design?

From what he has said to me, you could use a derailler with a wide BB.

My previous Xtracycle slapped the chain a regular 2.0 wide tire though, so I would assume it would have trouble on the inner gears with a fat tire even with a wide BB.


----------



## bigflax925 (Aug 15, 2004)

I am not sure yet. I don't have a Rohloff, but would eventually like to get one. 

He's suggested that the price would be about the same for a frame built with a Pugs width BB and rear derailleur. This is what I originally approached him with as I was mostly concerned with compatibility issues in the middle of nowhere. 

However, I'm almost talked into the transfer hub and a Rohloff, which I will get if I can sell my Dummy.


----------



## trafficbikes (May 7, 2009)

Hey guys,
As you may or may not know, the riding the spine guys finished a little over a week ago and we are strongly considering building a small production run of the chupacabra in the near future. We will be tig welding them so we can offer them at a price more comparable to the big dummy. Details to come...


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there, Ward here, coming over for a visit from the fat bikes forum. I'm a big fan of the chupacabra (and the ride the spine crew!). However, having riden quite a bit of sand (see my fat biking films on the "fat bike films thread" on the mtbr fat bikes forum) I have reservations about traction with a long wheelbase cargo bike on sand. Even with the endomorphs, in soft sand I'm lowering my seat post as much as a quarter inch and sliding the seat all the way back on its rails so I can force the weight on to the back wheel for traction - especialy when climbing! I'm wondering if a B.O.B. type trailer, modified with a 20"x4:" "chopper" wheel & tire ( also would require modification of the fork & hitch) might work better in sand? I love cargo bikes, and plan to build one one of these days, but trailered bikes are also cargo carriers and in sand getting the weight over the rear wheel for traction is a serious issue. B.O.B. type trailers (trailers that articulate behind the rear wheel) also negotiate switch-backs very well and you can unhook them in camp and your "cargo hauler" becomes a bike again. Some trailers also also work well turned upside as a cook table in camp. Again, LOVE the chupacabra and in fact I drew up a "big dummyish" unit with a "jack-shaft" for manipulating gear ratios before I ever saw the thing. Hats Off to the "Ride The Spine" crew as well! Very inspiring group of cyclists!! Loved seeing the cargo forum "pop up" on the Mtbr site, hope you guys will include, or at least put up with, trailer lovers too.

keep the round side down,
Ward


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Well, my mundo with 76 lbs of extra kid weight definitely has a huge portion of that weight on the rear wheel. I could see the distro potentially being an issue with an unloaded cargo bike...

Btw, my Mundo fits an endo in the rear, but with insuficient clearance for any wobble/mud/snow. I still need to get my 2.7's on there just for fun sake.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

Here's a custom big-dumb-pug by Banjo cycles here in Madison.

http://www.xtracyclegallery.com/2009/06/381-big-dumb-pug.html

Don't know anything else about it, saw pics of it online a while ago..

Edit, more pics here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigfo/sets/72157622128349166/

Plum


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*Fat Cargo Bike*

Wow! That's the coolest cargo unit I've seen to date. Would like to see it with a "jackshaft" though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

trafficbikes said:


> Hey guys,
> As you may or may not know, the riding the spine guys finished a little over a week ago and we are strongly considering building a small production run of the chupacabra in the near future. We will be tig welding them so we can offer them at a price more comparable to the big dummy. Details to come...


Can you put me on the list. Thanks,

Al


----------



## TomFL (Feb 6, 2004)

Plum said:


> Here's a custom big-dumb-pug by Banjo cycles here in Madison.
> 
> http://www.xtracyclegallery.com/2009/06/381-big-dumb-pug.html
> 
> ...


Been trying to reach them for weeks through email. Anyone got a phone ##???

-T


----------



## Mountain Medic (Oct 12, 2004)

*How's this for Fat*

how about a Big Dumb Pug.

From the NAHBS and urbanvelo


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

Mountain Medic said:


> how about a Big Dumb Pug.
> 
> From the NAHBS and urbanvelo


I think that's the same bike as above, from Banjo Cycles..

Plum


----------



## TomFL (Feb 6, 2004)

Plum said:


> I think that's the same bike as above, from Banjo Cycles..
> 
> Plum


Maybe that's why he hasn't gotten back to me yet, eh? Must have been at the show...

-T


----------



## kikinik (Aug 8, 2008)

http://www.blacksheepbikes.com/

Check out the S-Cargo.


----------

